# Papillon mix? Mixed with what?



## CANOKIE (Jun 11, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I adopted a one year old Papillon mix from the shelter Thursday night. She is adorable and I have fallen completely in love with her already! 

The shelter said she was a Papillon mix but didn't know what other breed or breeds might be in the mix. She is about 15" at the shoulder and weighs just under 20 lb., so she's definitely bigger than the Papillon breed standard. Her belly was shaved for spaying so I'm sure when it grows back she will have a fuller coat, however I don't think her coat is nearly as voluminous as a purebred Papillon. Her fur is long and silky and there's no undercoat. Also, her tail is plumed and nearly always over her back - very rarely is it down like it is in the picture taken of her at the shelter.

Personality-wise she is curious, happy and playful, and when she pants she looks like she's laughing. Her eyes are bright and full of intelligence and soul. She is very affectionate and follows me everywhere, even if I just go into another room for a minute. She is quick to sound the alarm when she sees or hears something outside. 

Obviously I have fallen completely under her spell and the question is merely out of curiousity at this point, but I'd love to hear any guesses as to what else she is mixed with. I'm attaching a couple of pics:

http://s1207.photobucket.com/albums/bb468/canokie67/?action=view&current=Sammie.jpg

http://s1207.photobucket.com/albums/bb468/canokie67/?action=view&current=Sammie2.jpg


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Are they sure of the papillon, or is it a guess? The ears look small and not the right shape... although that could be because of the other breed in the mix, too, of course.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Although highly unlikely, the dog looks like a Markiesje. 

I really don't see papillon.


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

Pap, chi, border collie? Maybe some Doxie too? Heinz 57 lol


----------



## fusionrx (Mar 18, 2012)

I have the same dog mix but invert the colors. See my previous posts for photos... we think ours (Odin) is Pappilion and sheltie or terrier. Good mix though. If youbwant I can put up other pix. Smart dogs.. happy but adoreable and they dont shed.

Fixed with photos:


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Papillons shed, and shelties shed, so Odin's probably not that mix!  Your pics don't show, so I can't offer any input.


----------



## fusionrx (Mar 18, 2012)

Pics now show.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I honestly see Terrier in the face and the tipped ears could be from that IMHO. The fur could be from the Pap.  ... or a Sheltie even?


----------



## sm4657 (May 26, 2012)

I don't know what her mix is, but I had to respond to say she is darling and to bless you for adopting her.....She will repay you 1000 times over with love.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I'd say that's a border collie mix, not a pap mix. Border collie mixes are common in some areas. (And even if you never see a BC in your area, often dogs are shipping from southern shelters to norther/midwestern ones.)

Whatever she is, she's adorable. Thank you for adopting!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I don't know what the dog is other than adorable!


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

CANOKIE said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I adopted a one year old Papillon mix from the shelter Thursday night. She is adorable and I have fallen completely in love with her already!
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL dog. I clearly see Papillon features in your dog - and I have a habit of watching pup sale sights and following linked sites and photo pedigrees of mixed breeds down generations if they are available - looking at multiple gens of mixes if I can. I would suggest the other side of the mix is some kind of Spitz breed (or mix). The American Eskimo etc - are white - but with Papillon mixed in they throw black. That would be my guess.



fusionrx said:


> I have the same dog mix but invert the colors. See my previous posts for photos... we think ours (Odin) is Pappilion and sheltie or terrier. Good mix though. If youbwant I can put up other pix. Smart dogs.. happy but adoreable and they dont shed. . .


Odin has a smooth muzzle (no beard). That means he sheds. He might be a light shedder, but from what I see in those photos he has to be a shedding dog. Why do you suggest he does not shed? Does he have to be shaved or have his fur cut in order to maintain his coat at the length in those photos?

SOB


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I see papillon too. Spitz is a good guess but something about the face/expression says terrier to me.

I also live in Edmond, OK.


----------



## fusionrx (Mar 18, 2012)

Odin has never had his hair cut. (except around the rear when he get some p**p stuck in it). Shedding, he literally never sheds... I brush him about once a month year round and the brush is always empty (much like people hairbrushes). Odin is also a bit heavier at 28lbs.

Sophie on the other hand blows out a garbage bag full of hair every other day!!


----------



## CANOKIE (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Thanks so much for all the helpful replies, and the compliments on my Sammie  I am very glad I adopted a shelter dog. My son adopted a sweet little Jack Russell terrier/blue heeler mix a year or so ago, and I really believe they understand that you rescued them and are so grateful. 

I googled papillon/sheltie mix and found some pictures that look very similar to Sammie. I also found a couple of pictures of papillon/border collie mixes that looked like her. I'm attaching a couple more pics that hopefully show her ears better (from the back her ears are huge and the fur is quite long, which is why the shelter thought Papillon. That and the curled, plumy tail and silky fur with no undercoat I guess. The other picture shows her head shape a little better - she has a rather rounded forehead. Not sure what that means, just noticed how different her head is from our JRT mix.

Of course it doesn't really matter what breed or breeds she is, but it is fun to try to guess. Plus it helps me to understand her better I think. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## CANOKIE (Jun 11, 2012)

Laurelin said:


> I see papillon too. Spitz is a good guess but something about the face/expression says terrier to me.
> 
> I also live in Edmond, OK.


Hi Laurelin,

Nice to 'meet' someone from Edmond here  Your dogs are gorgeous! Do you breed Papillons?


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

I totally see pap... There's no question there... Hmmm


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

I don't think bc/pap would be so far fetched. I wish I could find where I read it, but I read where this mix was becoming more prominent.. esp in agility. But does anyone else think pap x schipperke would be too far fetched?


----------



## CANOKIE (Jun 11, 2012)

Yes, the pictures from the back and side help to show her ears better - they are pretty big! That first night she was home, our JRT mix, who is very timid unlike most JRT, would get startled when Sammie would prick up her ears because they were so big. It was funny to watch 

Interesting suggestion about schipperke - that would help to explain her nearly all black coloring. Now that you mention it, that side view of her face does kind of resemble a schipperke...

I don't know if this narrows anything down or not, but she found this old tennis ball and she kept bringing it to me and pushing it against my hands so I would throw it for her. She just loves chasing that ball! I was watching her chasing our JRT mix outside (they love to play) and she is very fast and 'corners' really well. I bet she would be good at agility. I'm going to get her a frisbee.


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

My papillon was ball crazy.. lol, I think a lot of them are, Laurelin's Mia is ball crazy too!

I see the pap in your dog in more than just the ears.. the eyes and the muzzle look like a happy pap too. She is beautiful.


----------



## CANOKIE (Jun 11, 2012)

PappyMom said:


> But does anyone else think pap x schipperke would be too far fetched?


I was intrigued by what you said, so I did some googling. It is apparently not a common mix, but the three that I found look very close to Sammie. I was particularly struck by the photos at the first link:

http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1061948

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/22982338

http://www.adoptapet.com/cgi-bin/pu...to?photo_id=49673641&pet_id=1229858&clan_id=1

What do you think?


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

It could definitely be possible! You never know! Definitely would be worth reading up on the breed to see if your pup shows some of the breed characteristics.


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

I see Pom in that last pic. Gorgeous girl!


----------

